# looks like BLK Golden Retriever, URGENT HELP NEEDED



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

Cindy: I emld. Mark Schonfield to find out where this sweetie is and I'm going to email Margie of CARRE in CA and also Steve.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy: I emld. Mark Schonfield to find out where this sweetie is and I'm going to email Margie of CARRE in CA and also Steve.


 
Thanks Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missy*

This is being worked on-all paws crossed.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

all paws crossed here!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missy is SAFE and has many angels..*

Missy is safe and has many angels!!:wave:

Thanks for letting me know about Missy!! Donna and Steve of Ryley's Run immediately stepped up and said they would Sponsor Missy ,if a reputable rescue group would take her. A wonderful vet named Paula Terifaj DVM said she would house Missy for 90 days, for no charge. 

Donna and Steve started contacting rescues in Southern California and called the shelter to let them know that Missy was going to be saved and found out that a WONDERFUL Southern California rescue went and adopted Missy about 1 hour ago!! They have already cleaned her up and she is comfy, happy and being loved in a foster home!
This great rescue has already contacted Ryley's Run to ask for their help, which they and Missy will be sure to get!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for Missy. And a big fat thank you to all who worked on getting her safe !!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo  wonderful news!!!

WTG Karen, Donna, Steve, and So Cali rescue!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank You Everybody Who Helped Save This Beautiful Girl!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missy*

Donna. Steve and I, all thought that Missy might be a Flat Coated Retriever.
What a beautiful girl she is and after the trauma Missy went through being attacked, I am so happy that she is in a loving foster home!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news, she is to sweet.


----------

